# February 2011 To-Do List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, January was an awesome month for us all, with lots getting knocked off the to-do lists and progress being made on plenty more. I am proud of all of us!

On to February. While the sun is out here, most of you are facing another blast of winter...oh, goody.  Hang in there, folks, Spring is bound to be here eventually. 

What do you want to get done this month to make your life more organized, your house more of a home, and your place more productive? Post your lists and update us as you make progress through the month. This is a great bunch here and will give you a real boost toward getting those lists whittled down to size. Cheer each other on, commiserate when things don't go according to plan, and add ideas to help each other reach those goals.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I copied my list from the S&EP thread here, and then added a few more that were more organization and cleaning oriented.

1. Weed the raised beds and repair any winter damage.
2. Clean the droppings out of the hen house and spread around the rhubard and on other heavy feeders. Put down fresh shavings for the gals.
3. Start more seeds in the house, and finish germination testing older seeds.
4. Take part in the seed train and get it sent on promptly.
5. Fix the dryer, but continue to do most of the drying on the racks by the wood stove.
6. Try using the chain saw and see if my hands are ready for it. Of not, keep working my hands with a squeeze ball.
7. Commit to exercising 5 days a week and practicing a little portion control! Need to get back in shape.
8. Finish fixing my last canner when the parts come in.
9. Post some of my duplicate or no longer needed books and other items on the barter board/take some of my paperbacks to the local store for credit. 
10. Learn to read a crochet pattern and start crocheting simple things again.
11. Dig holes and plant my bareroot fruit trees. Go back for a few more while I'm at it.
12. Can up small potatoes, dehydrate most of the taters on hand.
13. Finish canning or dehydrating the rest of the pork and beef thawed in my fridge right now.
14. Really work on the storage room - inventory, de-cluttering, organizing, etc. If I don't know what I have and where to find it, do I really have it at all?
15. Finish setting up the slow sand filter and the sawdust toilet for future use.
16. Once more, have the water filter system worked on, flush all pipes, hot water tank, etc, until I have clear water, hot and cold, consistently!

17. Keep the house swept and straightened throughout the month.
18. Get back to work as soon as I'm ready. (Still not off the pain meds, and my right hand is still really swollen and tender.)
19. Watch the job postings at work and apply for designated charge as soon as it's posted.
20. File paperwork at least weekly, and get rid of old magazines and other paper clutter.
21. Set up my 3x5 card file again to get back into a routine for housework and home organization.

I think that should be enough to keep me thoroughly snowed under all month. Only 28 days and 21 jobs...that gives me a whole week off, lol!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Now that I am officially working just here at the farm I hope to bring some organization to the chaos which is my life.

For February

1. Commit to exercise 30 min a day. Five days a week.

2. Declutter one room per week.

3. Make more jams. Still have frozen fruit left to use up.

4. Spend a half and hour one day a week in the basement to organize.

5. Master homemade bagels.

6. Finish up current quilt projects so I can join the next swap!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

alright here is my list
1- finish up the denim quilts 1 Done and being loved on 2 to go
2- make a top out of the farm animal swap blocks from a couple of years ago
3- can up some more meat
4- start work on basement bathroom/bedroom that needs to be done
5-work on family history books
6- work on Christmas gifts again this month
7-get a big grocery shop done to fill in holes in the pantry/storage
8-get part of garage organized and thinned out
9- taxes get them done  done and I don't have to pay 
10-rearrange my bedroom and organize desk area


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm here, I'm here!! WEEKLY List

1. Get Taxes done and filed.
2. Continue to plant seeds daily for Market Garden.
3. Complete ALL contract sewing projects.
4. Work in fields, as weather permits. Need to plant potato's 
5. Make Suet cakes from Bacon gease and birdseed. *DONE*

to be continued..........

Mary, I cannot believe you have sunshine.. and we don't!
May have more snow on Fri
And now,they are hinting at Tuesday snow, too!!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

February list:

1. finish cleaning the old house
2. sand and poly floors @ " "
3. finish moving everything.
4. trim trees/shrubs at the new house, clean out flower beds/spray w/ round-up and get ready for spring.. 
5.Use gift cards to purchase new plants and seeds..... while the selection is great..

I will have to add more later on...Hoping everything will bee easier when I am living at the farm...instead of traveling..


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, I'm basking in sunshine here and the rest of the country is looking at everything from snow to ice storms to high winds. Somethin's cuckoo! Gotta admit I'm loving it. 

I totally forgot to put the taxes on my to-do list for February.  That's one of the most important things I need to do.

I worked on weeding raised beds in the garden, brought in wood and generally got some exercise and fresh air today, as well as working on rehabbing my hands. Still waiting on my well guy to call - will call him again tomorrow. Did a little house neatening and read a few of the magazines I need to read and/or get rid of, and I'm getting out some yarn and a crochet hook tonight.  Should be working on taxes, but I am stalling...


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Lucky us we have over 16" of snow and more coming this week! Oh well, it's Wisconsin, what can ya do? My corgi got lost a couple of time following me around for chores, lol. She is loving it!
I have one quilt done!!!! yea me!
I forgot to add taxes to my Feb. list too! Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Greetings from frozen TEXAS.... aaaggghhhhhh!! Somthin's CUKOO. alright!!
We are ICE coated, due to the sleet and frozen rain... and it's not going anywhere!!
Snow forecast tonight and tomorrow.... then again Tues. Hey, to get snow, it has to warm up.... right???? We are at 10F 25 mph wind. I see that snow on the Doppler just to the west of us.

So, added to my to-do is ...Keeping fires burning 24 hrs a day, keep pipes from freezing, keep all Border Collies ears from freezing off, and most importantly, not to break my neck, or a hip!!!
Hubby took a hard fall down a slope yesterday..( No, he won't listen to me.) Neighbors saw him fall and helped him, I did not even know he was outside! His ribs are bruised, he banged his head, and the sharp ice scratched him up.
I'm gonna wait until daybreaks to go out and feed..... It is very tretcherous, just tring to navigate is a humbling experience.
Hubby rolled his eyes yesterday, when I said I was going to order us Yaktracks.....after, he fell, he thought that might not have been such a hair-brain idea! Ummmhummm ( hole in preps). Never thought I'd need ICE gear, here!!*ORDERED _ DONE"*
Electric company is doing rolling blackouts, multiple times a day, with no warning, so even trying to sit and sew, is proving difficult.
My hands are tooooo tender to knit.... so, I took a nap.  ( Ya'll won't hear that out of me , very often!)
Still heating growing area with heat mats and elect heaters. Will kick on propane heaters, if our elect goes down. Trying not to go in and out of there, so the temp stays in the room.
Today......Will work a bit on taxes, still waiting for a couple of things."organized and waiting" Will pay bills ( ugh)*Done"* and sew.

Forgot about Auto Inspection and registration - add it to the list.

Got a bit of vacuuming and general cleaning done after the power came back on. 1 load of laundry.
Put away additional 300 cans of vegs we got Monday. ( I could do that in the dark)*Done*
No thaw at all here today, more snow before daybreak......I need a Tropical Vacation!!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry you are all have crazy weather! But so glad it's not us (for once)... It's been a terrible winter, lots of early snow/ice storms but right now we are doing the roller coaster weather..70* one day, 35* the next.. 54* once day and 25* the next... 

Today, I cleaned out my dresser drawers and took three bags of trash from the laundry room and 3 bags will go to the junk store.. No one is buying so I am giving good things to a relative who owns a tiny junk store..They are in need of $ and the people who shop there can get a great deal..


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

alright here is my list with updates
1- finish up the denim quilts 1 Done and being loved on 2 to go
2- make a top out of the farm animal swap blocks from a couple of years ago
3- can up some more meat
4- start work on basement bathroom/bedroom that needs to be done
5-work on family history books
6- work on Christmas gifts again this month
7-get a big grocery shop done to fill in holes in the pantry/storage
8-get part of garage organized and thinned out
9- taxes get them done  done and I don't have to pay 
10-rearrange my bedroom and organize desk area
11-inspection/registration of truck for the year
12- get dd(18) over her bronchitis we are heading to Dr.'s again this afternoon a week and a half of meds and no improvement


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

It's snowing... again. I got up at midnight to check the fires and pipes.... already had 3 more inches. Was not supposed to start until at 6 a.m.
I am supposed to work off the farm today and tomorrow for a Superbowl product.....But, I think today is going to be spent here cuttin fabric and sewing. 

We are hovering at 19F. Hiway dept folks are saying they have already used up most sanding supplies for the roads.....YIKES!! Schools have been closed for 4 solid days...That has never happened before.....ever.

I am going stir crazy.... can ya'll tell??? I NEED to be outside in the fields and this ice has had me cooped up. All I can think about is, what I should to be doin out there and how far I am getting behind. Those seedlings are not gonna wait much longer. I'm afraid I will be forced to re-pot into larger pots. I SURE don't want to do that, if I can help it.
Tried to make a few phone calls to order additional compost and lava sand for amending soil... No luck... guess they were closed due to the weather. So, that stays on my list. WAAAAAH!!!!! thanks for the listen.

UPDATE : Got the sewing jobs completed. *DONE*

The sun is peeking out:banana02:


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Productive day.. I got the wall paper off the bathroom wall and it's perfect..
Got the bedroom primed and two loads of clothes finished...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Brr! You have my sympathy, TDD - Yaktracks sound like a great idea.

I've been puttering here - screening compost, starting more seeds and germination testing, dehydrating green peas (10# of them, after the freezer was cracked open again), and hamburger rocks. Canned a load of hamburger in broth, too. Been keeping the house clean and warm. It's raining, so I haven't been outside as much as I'd like. Supposed to be getting some sun Tues through Thurs - we'll see if it really happens. Inventoried all the meds and HBA, and got rid of some more papers and magazines. Lots of little stuff, nothing major checked off my list. OH, yes, I can check off one thing. I applied for a designated charge position on our newly re-opening 8th floor at work. If I don't get it on my floor, I've got a shot at it on another. Wish my boss would hurry up and post the one on our floor, 'cause I'd really rather stay where I am.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Good luck with your charge nurse position. Hope it works out for you.
I have been puttering, too.
Weather is kicking my backside.
54F yesterday, got a bit of melt... more freezing drizzle predicted today, and frozen something, Wed. Remind me again... I DO live down south... right????
At, least, I got to walk a bit of the property and survey for ice damage, while it was warmer. 
Only found 1 Elm tree damaged.....However,it is split pretty bad, and is close to the house. That will have to go on our to - do list.
Gonna clip some coupons today..*DONE*...plan to get out tomorrow....pick up a few things.
Check on MIL and dispense her meds, etc.
Hubby will be absorbed in the (yawn) big game. I am Superbowled out.

Pauline, NDT....can't believe, you ladies are full head of steam on those quilts!! Great going.
Queen - I don't envy you and that wallpaper removal, yuk! Glad the wall was in good shape!!
Everyone have a wonderful and productive day!!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Bathrooms complete. Started on the laundry room.. How on earth does a room get sooo dirty.. Dust every where.. Looked clean until I loved everything and it looks like the washer and dryer have been there since the stone age.. This room is gonna take all week... So well, I know where I will be..

Taking another load of good stuff to the new house. Relative is gonna pick up a huge load of stuff for his junk store... So happy, it will be gone.. and to good use.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yesterday, turned out to be a non -weather event YAY!! Wed. still is looming.
It is soppy, soppy muddy.....I'm praying, things in garden are still alive.

I spent hours clipping and trying to learn about hyper couponing.( Ladycat style)
Wow.....Boy, did I have tired-head. I wish the process would all click with me.
We were behind someone in the grocers, last week, dh watched her be check out. He was astonished, she only paid $1.57, for a FULL cart of groceries. Many, the same as we were buying . He just kept saying.."How did she do that", How did she do that?"
I see myself as a fairly savvy shopper.....but, it is clear.....I have work to do.
And......it's a whole different language!! LOL!!!
Spent some time in my "DRY GOODS " area pantry, checking on everything, dusting and re-organizing. "*Done*
This week:
1. Planting more seeds... this weather has to give sometime.  
2. Check on plants in garden... fingers crossed!!
3. Pump any thawed rain into holding tanks.*DONE*
4. Shopping and making soap today....Going back to store that is closing and see if there are even better deals.
5. Move more wood to house this afternoon.*DONE*
6. Get Propane tanks refilled.*DONE*
7. Call owner of new Tea Room-Quilt Shop -Antique Store, that is opening.. see if I can source my produce, sweet breads, jellies,etc to them.....in the dining room and gift shop.
8. Call about compost and lava sand again and get delivery scheduled. ( ground will have to dry out some.)
9. See if I can find someone to come take that split tree down.. before it falls onto my roof!!
10. Get car inspected and purchase license plates.
11, Call and schedule annual Dr.'s visit.
Well, that enough right now..... There is still the regualer chores, cleaning and cooking to do!!

Go get'em Ladies! Have a GREAT day, and as always, Thanks for the inspiration!!!!!
* Came home to a burst pipe.. had to call plumber....TDD not happy:flame::flame:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, oh no, on top of everything else, you had a frozen pipe burst! Ouch - that gets spendy when you start talking about plumbers. Your list looks good - getting lots done.

Ladies, you all inspire me and push me to better myself. Thank you so much!! 

Okay, one week down and time for a list update:
1. Weed the raised beds and repair any winter damage. *DONE!*
2. Clean the droppings out of the hen house and spread around the rhubard and on other heavy feeders. *DONE!* Put down fresh shavings for the gals.*DONE!*
3. Start more seeds in the house, and finish germination testing older seeds. *Work in progress.*
4. Take part in the seed train and get it sent on promptly. *Not started yet, but working on what I'm going to contribute.*
5. Fix the dryer, but continue to do most of the drying on the racks by the wood stove. *Have a screw that I can't get out - think I could have it fixed if I could get that out of my way.*
6. Try using the chain saw and see if my hands are ready for it. If not, keep working my hands with a squeeze ball. *Been using the squeeze ball.*
7. Commit to exercising 5 days a week and practicing a little portion control! Need to get back in shape. *Only did 4 days in a week, but really worked several of those days.*
8. Finish fixing my last canner when the parts come in.*Got the wrong part again - need to contact company to get it exchanged.*
9. Post some of my duplicate or no longer needed books and other items on the barter board/take some of my paperbacks to the local store for credit. *Haven't done it, but I'm finding books I haven't read in a while and reading them again.* 
10. Learn to read a crochet pattern and start crocheting simple things again. *Almost got out the yarn and hook, but fell asleep instead - so NOPE, haven't worked on this one at all.*
11. Dig holes and plant my bareroot fruit trees. *DONE!* Go back for a few more while I'm at it. *planning a Costco and nursery trip later this month.*
12. Can up small potatoes, dehydrate most of the taters on hand. *Haven't done a thing on this one*
13. Finish canning or dehydrating the rest of the pork from freezer and the beef thawed in my fridge right now. *Beef is done, jerky in dehydrator, pork is still in freezer.*
14. Really work on the storage room - inventory, de-cluttering, organizing, etc. If I don't know what I have and where to find it, do I really have it at all? *Have been cleaning other rooms and taking more stuff TO the storage room instead of finishing the inventory, etc.*
15. Finish setting up the slow sand filter and the sawdust toilet for future use.*Got the Dry Den and shavings for the sawdust toilet, looking for a bedside commode and ordering a snap on seat and lid for a 5 gallon bucket - 2 options for the toilet. Haven't worked on the slow sand filter yet - just need charcoal for it, have everything else.*
16. Once more, have the water filter system worked on, flush all pipes, hot water tank, etc, until I have clear water, hot and cold, consistently! *Still no call back from the well guy. Sometimes the water is good, sometimes it is orange. Grr.*
17. File my taxes. *still procrastinating - someone give me a kick in the rear, please!*
18. Keep the house swept and straightened throughout the month. *So far, so good.*
19. Get back to work as soon as I'm ready. (Still not off the pain meds, and my right hand is still really swollen and tender.) *Probably going back a week from Friday, so about another 10 days or so.*
20. Watch the job postings at work and apply for designated charge as soon as it's posted.*Applied online for night designated charge on the "new" med-surg floor, waiting to see if the position for my floor is going to be posted.*
21. File paperwork at least weekly, and get rid of old magazines and other paper clutter. *Doing so-so on this one - got rid of a lot of paper I didn't need, sent some magazines off to the library swap box, haven't had much to file so far, but did file a bit.*
22. Set up my 3x5 card file again to get back into a routine for housework and home organization. *Think I might take this one back off the list - not ready to get back in the box.*

After one week, that's where I am so far. I've been able to get outside and work in the garden, which has been great exercise and great for knocking things off my list.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

here is my list with more updates
1- finish up the denim quilts 1 Done and being loved on 1tied waiting to bind 1 to go
2- make a top out of the farm animal swap blocks from a couple of years ago
3- can up some more meat not getting done this month working on too many other things to watch my canner at the same time
4- start work on basement bathroom/bedroom that needs to be done
5-work on family history books
6- work on Christmas gifts again this month
7-get a big grocery shop done to fill in holes in the pantry/storage
8-get part of garage organized and thinned out
9- taxes get them done  done and I don't have to pay 
10-rearrange my bedroom and organize desk area
11-inspection/registration of truck for the year
12- get dd(18) over her bronchitis we are heading to Dr.'s again this afternoon a week and a half of meds and no improvement more meds and progress being made
13 get 2 kids ready for the prom before the 18th of march love trying to get things like this done on short notice

sorry about the water pipe TDD but looks like you are making a lot of progress elsewhere
MGM you are going to complete your list before the month i believe as you are moving along it quickly this month 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't know if I even need to try to start a list this month!!! Between everyone getting stuck, and lost in the blizzards (having another foot today), and trying to keep everyone rescued, and then getting called every morning at 5:30 to come to the post office, I am not sure I will get much accomplised. But, I will still try to make a small list.
1. Get utility room (dumping ground) cleaned and organized AGAIN.........if the snow ever leaves. (It is my mud room too.)
2. If chicks hatch on the 10th, I will have to get them moved to their warm home.
3. Gotta go get feed the first of next week. The goats are getting really low.
4. Get my grow lights rigged up on my planter boxes and get some seeds started.
5. Order/buy the rest of my plants, seeds, bushes for planting.
6. Get stitch regulator ordered and put on my quilting machine. JUST ORDERED IT ONLINE.
7. Finish more UFOs in the sewing room. GOT 2 MORE QUILT TOPS ALMOST FINISHED.
8. Finish block swap and fabric swap blocks and get them mailed. BLOCK SWAP BLOCKS ARE DONE, READY TO LABEL AND PACKAGE. HAVEN'T EVEN STARTED LOOKING FOR FABRIC SWAP FABRIC
9. Get my bedroom closet cleaned out (take lots to helping hands), and organized AGAIN. Seems to be an ongoing project.
That is all I can think of right now.........hubby just left to go rescue oldest son on his mail route where he got stuck. Oldest son already had to go rescue hubby this morning when he got in the ditch in the snow. Youngest son had to go to the bank this morning, he finally called to let us know he made it. This is crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You all keep safe and warm. I am sure that I have lots more things to do this month, but right now my brain isn't working very well.
Marilyn


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Well, I am not half through the month yet and am still working on stuff. So just keep moving...just keep moving.

For February
1. Commit to exercise 30 min a day. Five days a week. *Ummm, still working on that:whistlin:*

2. Declutter one room per week.* So far living room, Master bedroom, working on Dining room*

3. Make more jams. Still have frozen fruit left to use up.*Done!*

4. Spend a half and hour one day a week in the basement to organize.*Hating it, but doing it.*

5. Master homemade bagels.

6. Finish up current quilt projects so I can join the next swap! *one done, 1/2 the other done*


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Awsome update reports Ladies!! WAY TO GO!!!
Today is DH's BD. We have another ice storm.... so we are just "chillin" I know, I know... bad joke....
This *IS* the winter of my discontent!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Being cooped-up in the house so much lately, and having to keep the cabinet doors open..lol...is making me take a closer look( literally), at some of my storage arrangements. I think I can improve them some.... So, I'm going to tackle that today!'*Cleaned , but still in progress...decided to paint*

I hope to be more up beat.....60's in the forecast for Sat. and (giggle) 73 Wed., So, maybe we are past most of this crummy stuff!!

Dh got a Solar oven for his B-day....looks like I may have a good chance to break it in! 
AND, it will be outside, and I will be outside, and working in my garden...outside!!
Yep!! I feel better already!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Pulled stuff out from under kitchen sink cabinet and condensed, and scrubbed. Decided I was going to repaint under there....No I am not....the paint was frozen! LOL!
I will pick up a bit when I am out today. I can knock that project out quickly! *Done*
Worked in my big pantry a bit, straightening, browsing, and admiring!! I love looking a rows of home canned goods....just natural beauty!!!
Although, we are still waaay below our normal temps...a BIG warm up is on the way. YES!!

Have a wonderful and productive day!!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I have almost finished in the pantry--gonna finish today and start on the office..


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

more updates
1- finish up the denim quilts 1 Done and being loved on 1 tied waiting to bind 1 to go
2- make a top out of the farm animal swap blocks from a couple of years ago Done 
3- can up some more meat not getting done this month working on too many other things to watch my canner at the same time
4- start work on basement bathroom/bedroom that needs to be done
5-work on family history books 1 3/4 done 2 to go 
6- work on Christmas gifts again this month found a stash spot and have a couple of items in it
7-get a big grocery shop done to fill in holes in the pantry/storage
8-get part of garage organized and thinned out
9- taxes get them done  done and I don't have to pay 
10-rearrange my bedroom and organize desk area
11-inspection/registration of truck for the year have to do brakes and take it back in for a retest
12- get dd(18) over her bronchitis almost over :bouncy: still have a bit of cough but not like it was
13 get 2 kids ready for the prom before the 18th of march love trying to get things like this done on short notice dress bought suit to go



Have a good day everyone[/QUOTE]


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Throwing down in the garden all this week....nice moderate normal temps....and boy, I gotta get caught up.

Still have to get auto license tags and make phone calls from last week.
Everyone is doing so well, keep it up!!!


Everone have a wonderful and produtive week.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Got phone calls made *Done*
Made Dr. appt. *Done*
Got auto regustration*Done*
This week is garden, garden, garden.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

more updates
1- finish up the denim quilts 1 Done and being loved on 2 tied waiting to bind 
2- make a top out of the farm animal swap blocks from a couple of years ago Done 
3- can up some more meat not getting done this month working on too many other things to watch my canner at the same time
4- start work on basement bathroom/bedroom that needs to be done
5-work on family history books 1 3/4 done 2 to go 
6- work on Christmas gifts again this month found a stash spot and have a couple of items in it
7-get a big grocery shop done to fill in holes in the pantry/storage :nanner: done
8-get part of garage organized and thinned out
9- taxes get them done  done and I don't have to pay 
10-rearrange my bedroom and organize desk area working on today
11-inspection/registration of truck for the year have to do brakes and take it back in for a retest done (brakes,rotors, backup light fixed )
12- get dd(18) over her bronchitis over :bouncy: 
13 get 2 kids ready for the prom before the 18th of march love trying to get things like this done on short notice dress bought suit bought need to pick up as they were tailoring it for him as part of their service 



:cute: Have a good day everyone :cute:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WOWIE!! Pauline! You are making like a whirlwind!! Go girl!!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

wow, this moth is flying by! I need two of me to get everything done that has to be done! LOL

Today, I started at 7am.. Picked up my truck (got it repaired ('YES!"), Got the carpet area measured and carpet ordered, got the exterior doors painted w/ black satin (2 coats), the shutters off, the house, cleaned and one coat of paint on them all. It is amazing how much better the entire house looks w/ just the doors being painted. Put away three more totes of dishes and took a load to the little junk store in town. I decided I could donate it to them and save on gas! I won't get a tax credit but w/ gas prices way up ($3.27 gal.. ) and I have a ton of credits for next yr..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Queen - You have GOT to show us pictures of the house!!
You are rockin on all those projects!! Way to go!!

I am trying to take advantage of our warm spell....so.... all my "cleaning this week" ...is outdoors.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

It's such a tiny little house but I am in love w/ it.. When it's finished I will try to post pictures of it.. I have a great new camera..


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

2/3 of the way through February and time for an update on the ol' list.

1. Weed the raised beds and repair any winter damage.*Done*
2. Clean the droppings out of the hen house and spread around the rhubard and on other heavy feeders. Put down fresh shavings for the gals.*All done*
3. Start more seeds in the house, and finish germination testing older seeds. *Done for now, more seeds to be started in March.*
4. Take part in the seed train and get it sent on promptly. *Getting excited, only a few more stops before it gets to me!*
5. Fix the dryer, but continue to do most of the drying on the racks by the wood stove.
6. Try using the chain saw and see if my hands are ready for it. Of not, keep working my hands with a squeeze ball. *Used the chainsaw today, and while my hands are hurting, I could do it.* 
7. Commit to exercising 5 days a week and practicing a little portion control! Need to get back in shape. *Exercising about 3 days a week, still eating too much junk. Working my way back into better shape.*
8. Finish fixing my last canner when the parts come in. *Parts on order.*
9. Post some of my duplicate or no longer needed books and other items on the barter board/take some of my paperbacks to the local store for credit. 
10. Learn to read a crochet pattern and start crocheting simple things again.
11. Dig holes and plant my bareroot fruit trees. Go back for a few more while I'm at it. *Dug another 6 holes today, transplanted a couple apple trees from the old orchard to the fenced in orchard/garden area, planted my peach, nectarine and apricot, replanted the rootstock from my snapped off Braeburn apple as it is putting out new shoots. Plan to practice grafting with it. Ordered my Black Republican cherry tree I've been wanting forever - had to swallow hard to do it - nearly $34 for the tree and shipping. So, until the last tree arrives, DONE!*
12. Can up small potatoes, dehydrate most of the taters on hand.
13. Finish canning or dehydrating the rest of the pork from freezer and the beef thawed in my fridge right now.*Loving my hamburger rocks and the jerky wasn't too shabby either.*
14. Really work on the storage room - inventory, de-cluttering, organizing, etc. If I don't know what I have and where to find it, do I really have it at all?
15. Finish setting up the slow sand filter and the sawdust toilet for future use. *Have the supplies, and probably won't actually set them up until I need them.*
16. Once more, have the water filter system worked on, flush all pipes, hot water tank, etc, until I have clear water, hot and cold, consistently!
17. Keep the house swept and straightened throughout the month. *Doing pretty well - need to keep on Abby about her share.*
18. Get back to work as soon as I'm ready. (Still not off the pain meds, and my right hand is still really swollen and tender.) *Still off - waiting for my MD to clear me to go back.*
19. Watch the job postings at work and apply for designated charge as soon as it's posted. *Found out I'd missed the posting. :sob: It was posted in January and I didn't see it. Did apply for the same position on 8th floor, they haven't started interviews yet, so I have a shot at one of the 2 openings there.*
20. File paperwork at least weekly, and get rid of old magazines and other paper clutter. *Have purged several more stacks of old magazines, outdated catalogs, and un-needed papers, filed paperwork, and organized my tax receipts.
21. Removed from list - don't really feel the need for it after all.
22. File taxes. In progress - have the right TT software, organized most receipts, should be able to knock this one out over the next week.

So, still a lot to do, but I think this is about the best I've done on a list yet. *


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

WOW, MGM, I need some energy.. How are you doing it all?? You inspire me...


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I am trying to get everything done this month, but I am not sure I will make it. I am going to Lowe's this afternoon to get some grow lights for my plant starter. Also have to get light for my chicken box,(we used the last one in the wellhouse). After that, I should be able to scratch off all of my list except the bedroom closet. And, if time alows, I will try to get on it this next week. I did get a tub full of Heritage red raspberries given to me yesterday, (for digging them up) that I must plant this morning. And we fell a HUGE tree a couple of days ago that we are planning to cut up and stack Monday and Tuesday for next years wood. Got lettuce, spinach, radishes, carrots planted too, and waiting for the rest of my bushes to come in so I can plant them. Been a great month so far!!!!!:sing:
1. Get utility room (dumping ground) cleaned and organized AGAIN.........if the snow ever leaves. (It is my mud room too.)
2. If chicks hatch on the 10th, I will have to get them moved to their warm home.
3. Gotta go get feed the first of next week. The goats are getting really low.
4. Get my grow lights rigged up on my planter boxes and get some seeds started.
5. Order/buy the rest of my plants, seeds, bushes for planting.
6. Get stitch regulator ordered and put on my quilting machine. JUST ORDERED IT ONLINE.
7. Finish more UFOs in the sewing room. GOT 2 MORE QUILT TOPS ALMOST FINISHED.
8. Finish block swap and fabric swap blocks and get them mailed. BLOCK SWAP BLOCKS ARE DONE, READY TO LABEL AND PACKAGE. HAVEN'T EVEN STARTED LOOKING FOR FABRIC SWAP FABRIC
9. Get my bedroom closet cleaned out (take lots to helping hands), and organized AGAIN. Seems to be an ongoing project.
Marilyn


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:thumb:Awsome work, Patches!!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

more updates
1- finish up the denim quilts 3 Done and being loved on
2- make a top out of the farm animal swap blocks from a couple of years ago Done 
3- can up some more meat not getting done this month working on too many other things to watch my canner at the same time
4- start work on basement bathroom/bedroom that needs to be done
5-work on family history books 1 3/4 done 2 to go 
6- work on Christmas gifts again this month found a stash spot and have a couple of items in it
7-get a big grocery shop done to fill in holes in the pantry/storage :nanner: done
8-get part of garage organized and thinned out
9- taxes get them done  done received and spent
10-rearrange my bedroom and organize desk area working on today
11-inspection/registration of truck for the year have to do brakes and take it back in for a retest done (brakes,rotors, backup light fixed )
12- get dd(18) over her bronchitis done:bouncy: 
13 get 2 kids ready for the prom before the 18th of march all done 



:cute: Have a good day everyone :cute:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WAY TO GO!! Pauline..... awsome work and effort!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

All of you inspire me to bigger and better things! :bow: :goodjob:

I got lazy over the last week, and didn't get a lot more done. The canner is fixed, the taxes are pretty much done and I need to e-file them tonight. I've already spent a bit of them on more seeds and plants, so I'd better! It's been snowy here, so I've stayed home and not done much outside. Found out the seed train was sent to me instead of the next person that was supposed to get it, so it's probably sitting at the post office for me to pick up tomorrow. I will move the storage room to March's list, along with more seed starting and more work in the garden. I'm still pretty happy after looking at my list - I did get a lot done, even when it didn't seem like it!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, it's the last day of Feb.
My month was all over the map......but, overall....good.
Got a good deal of prep items laid in. We were pleased with our efforts.
Our wacked out winter weather, has had me in a tizzy, while trying to get the market garden birthed.... Lost a few things.... but, we staved off most damage I love looking out and seeing long rows of newely sprouted plants!!
Still trying to finish taxes....but, coming along.......you know how that goes!
MIL is doing better, but her near 100 yr old sis, is fading fast....this week will most likely be her last.. Of course, that will certainly have an effect on my MIL.....She will be the last survivor of 16 siblings, and the last advanced-aged member of our family.

From my heart... I am so proud to be a small part of this group. Thank you, Ladies.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

March is finally here, time to start anew. I did not accomplish everything I wanted to in February. That is ok by me. I tend to add new must do right now things as I am doing other things. I think that is the OCD in me. I did get a lot of stuff done though and will move over to March anything I still need to work on.

For February
1. Commit to exercise 30 min a day. Five days a week. *Ummm, still working on that...and...still working on that*

2. Declutter one room per week. *So far living room, Master bedroom, guest room, guest bathroom, front entrance, kitchen. still working on dining room and master bathroom, Dh office, adding to March*

3. Make more jams. Still have frozen fruit left to use up.*Done!*

4. Spend a half and hour one day a week in the basement to organize.*Hating it, but doing it...and still doing it....and still hating it!Adding to March*

5. Master homemade bagels.*Adding to March*

6. Finish up current quilt projects so I can join the next swap! *one done, 1/2 the other done. Second quilt nearly complete. Adding final bits of handquilting and **binding to March.*

7. tax preparation.* never touched it, Added to march*


----------

